# Looking for the perfect LBD!



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

i need a lbd for my birthday. i don't want to wait until the last minute so i beginning my search today. i have a little less than 3 months to find what i want. i already have the shoes i plan to wear. i posted them and no one liked them, but i think they're pretty hot! anywho, i'm totally open to all suggestions. i'll post the shoes again just to give you an idea!







i may be going with these shoes as well.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 24, 2008)

I just bought the second ones last week! They are sooo comfortable and cute! I love them.


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought the second ones last week! They are sooo comfortable and cute! I love them. i saw your post about picking these up! they are hot! these are the shoes i have as my screen saver right now! lol~


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

Do most women buy shoes first and then match the dress?? If so I been doing it all wrong!! Lol

I'd swear this model is wearing those shoes... LBD from Macy's

Maggy London One-Shoulder Jersey Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

ok, here's my first dress. what do you think?






maybe to bit too matronly? please post your thoughts!


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice dress... But more of a MBD than a LBD... Needs to be littler!! Lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

I like the waist part of it, but I don't really find the bottom half very attractive. I love the second pair of shoes you posted...they're super hot



.


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do most women buy shoes first and then match the dress?? If so I been doing it all wrong!! Lol
I'd swear this model is wearing those shoes... LBD from Macy's

Maggy London One-Shoulder Jersey Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's

it can work either way. there are no set shopping rules for women. we actually make them up as we go along, but don't tell anyone i told you! lol~ 
yes she is, karren! those shoes too hot! do you think i can sell the "need" aspect and get away with it? lol~

here's dress #2






David Meister Jersey Sheath - - Nordstrom


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the second dress.... And since when has need ever been a consideration? Lol.

Someone needs to write a rule book... Its hard for us engineers to operate without a manual!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I think an LBD has to be a little shorter but I like the style of those dresses and those second shoes are super sexy!

ASOS.com - The latest women's clothing and designer clothes for women. have LOADS of LBD's. Just click on womens, evening dresses, then black.


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice dress... But more of a MBD than a LBD... Needs to be littler!! Lol i think you may be right. a little too motb! i'll keep looking.

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the waist part of it, but I don't really find the bottom half very attractive. I love the second pair of shoes you posted...they're super hot



. yeah, i'm with you there. something isn't falling quite right at the bottom.

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Someone needs to write a rule book... Its hard for us engineers to operate without a manual!!



sorry karren, there are no rules in shopping! lol~

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think an LBD has to be a little shorter but I like the style of those dresses and those second shoes are super sexy!
ASOS.com - The latest women's clothing and designer clothes for women. have LOADS of LBD's. Just click on womens, evening dresses, then black.

now laura, exactly how short are we talking? those are super cute and super short! lol~
ok, here's my third attempt.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 24, 2008)

I really like 2nd dress out of all of them.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif N*Do most women buy shoes first and then match the dress?? If so I been doing it all wrong!! Lol* i met with a friend yesterday. she's attending a wedding and she already has a dress, she needed black shoes to match. we didn't find any black pair suitable for her, BUT she found those cute black with white dots heels (although she's not sure they can match the dress), and she bought them. later she sent me a message on my cellphone telling me she needed a new handbag to match them !


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it can work either way. there are no set shopping rules for women. we actually make them up as we go along, but don't tell anyone i told you! lol~ 
yes she is, karren! those shoes too hot! do you think i can sell the "need" aspect and get away with it? lol~

here's dress #2

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...7/_5535597.jpg

David Meister Jersey Sheath - - Nordstrom

this one is my fave


----------



## daer0n (Jul 24, 2008)

Id go with second dress and second pair of shoes, the second pair of shoes are gorgeous, i love them!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 24, 2008)

First or second dress with the second pair of shoes!


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

Third dress!!! Love that neck line.... I had one loke it but the top was actually a piece of jewelry.... Lent it to a friend and never got it back.... sigh....


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 25, 2008)

all those dresses are super hot! you'll look stunning in any of them.

Seriously, that is exactly what a LBD should look like. And I prefer those second shoes too


----------



## Anthea (Jul 25, 2008)

Shoes # 2 are hot and I like both dresses # 1 &amp; #2 although I think #2 is my favourite of the 3 of them. I hope I explained that correctly. You will look great Monnie.


----------



## monniej (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks guys! i think i like dress #2 the best too. i did like #3 but with my broad shoulders it may look linebackerish (is that a word?). i love both shoes. i'll take some pics of shoe number #1. i think if you see it on you'd like it more. the pic really doesn't do them justice imo. in any case shoe #2 will definitely work! i still have some time so there may be more stuff posted to get opinions on.

thanks so much!

monnie


----------



## Pomander_ (Jul 25, 2008)

Where are the shoes from? Both pics took my breath away!!! (and i actually need high black shoes




)


----------



## amanda1210 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like the 2nd shoes, and I like the first dress because of the waist but I like the 2nd one more because its more fitted so it will hug any curves in the right places, and show off ur body. Where did u get the 2nd pair of shoes from, I like it that they are pretty high, and if they are comfortable thatâ€™s even more of a reason to buy em lol Iâ€™m sure uâ€™ll look fabulous on ur birthday!


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 26, 2008)

i like all the dresses and all the shoes. You would look terrific in any combination.


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where are the shoes from? Both pics took my breath away!!! (and i actually need high black shoes



) shoe number one is by jessica bennett
Jessica Bennett Shoes

shoe number two is by rsvp

rsvp Anyssa (Black) - Women's

i love them both as well!

Originally Posted by *amanda1210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the 2nd shoes, and I like the first dress because of the waist but I like the 2nd one more because its more fitted so it will hug any curves in the right places, and show off ur body. Where did u get the 2nd pair of shoes from, I like it that they are pretty high, and if they are comfortable thatâ€™s even more of a reason to buy em lol Iâ€™m sure uâ€™ll look fabulous on ur birthday! thanks you much, amanda! i really want this one to be special!

Originally Posted by *rondagaus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like all the dresses and all the shoes. You would look terrific in any combination. thanks so much, rondagaus!


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 28, 2008)

You will have to post some pictures of you in whichever dress you choose


----------



## monniej (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You will have to post some pictures of you in whichever dress you choose



girl, you know i will! this is going to be the party of a lifetime! 
i've found another dress that i love! please feel free to post your thoughts on this one!

Anthropologie.com &gt; Rose Cultivar Dress


----------

